# Redmond WMA?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just wondering, with the redmond WMA it doesn't show on maps that it is a WMA, does the DWR own it or lease it?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I didn't think anyone knew Redmond existed in Utah.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

It is on a conservation easement controlled by the DWR. It is south of the lake and west of the Sevier river. Get the book "Access to Wildlife Lands in Utah."


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm just wondering, with the redmond WMA it doesn't show on maps that it is a WMA, does the DWR own it or lease it?


Or go here for the PDF. 
http://wildlife.utah.gov/publications/


----------

